# Transport to Alaska



## jdunning2

We are wanting to visit Alaska, but not wanting to drive both ways.  I have heard there are barges available for shipping.  Anyone have experience with this?  We live in Washington State.
Thanks,  Jim


----------



## C Nash

https://www.ferrytravel.com/alaskarv.htm


----------



## akjimny

You could also check with these folks (_www.[B]wrightwayautocarriers[/B].com).  _You don't get to ride with your rv like you can on the ferry.  You would have to fly up and pick up the rv at the port.


----------



## Robert Hutsell

It would be easier for you if you hire RV shipping company.


----------



## homeless

Does anyone have round number cost for 4o' and toad? And how long does the trip take?


----------



## Bigbillsd

OMG.  I just used the app to figure my 40' RV and 15' Car.   From Bellingham to Juneau then to Whitter Ak and back says its $21,000 US.  Hopefully the app is broken.  That's crazy.  I think I will drive it.   -Bill


----------

